# Downloadable Legend for the Map Symbols on the Navigation Map Display (PDF)



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*detail on my Navigation*

I recently picked my Phaeton up from the dealer after completing the first 5K service and I don't know what they touched but the nav shows a blue box with a knife/fork for every restaurant. At first it was cool...now it is annoying (they are everywhere). How do I shut it off and can I make it do more detail?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Hit the reset button while in the Nav screen; takes everything back to the default.


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (CSh2oboy)*

You can get a little more detail by decreasing the scale of the map. You can accomplish this by turning the rotary dial to the scale you desire.( Sans street names).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (CSh2oboy)*

Hi Chris:
PC already pointed out the fix (pressing the reset button while the full screen map is visible).
I was quite confused about the map symbols also - it seemed to me that one week, I would be looking at hotel symbols, the next week, VW dealer symbols, the week after that, ATM symbols. Then, thanks to someone who posted the information here on the forum (I think it was PC), I finally learned how the system works. It makes sense if someone explains it to you, but it would have taken me years to figure it out on my own.
The nav screen will display icons representing whatever *type *of waypoint or point of interest (POI) you happen to be currently navigating to. For example, if you use the lookup feature to find, for example, a gas station, then all the gas stations that exist in the cartographic database will be identified with a gas station icon as you proceed to the gas station that you have selected as your destination.
This makes quite a bit of sense, because if you want to find a gas station (or ATM, or restaurant, or whatever), you don't even need to figure out which one is closest to you - just select "gas stations" from the Special Destinations menu, and icons will appear all over the map, showing every gas station that exists. This allows you to navigate 'by eyeball', if you want to do that.
The problem is that those icons will persist in the future, until such time as you either initiate a search for a different kind of POI, or, you press the reset button to clear them. If you press the reset button, then the 'default' icon that will be displayed is the icon that represents the center of a city, town, or village, which is a little round dot inside a circle. You may have already noticed this, and wondered what it is - it represents the center of a city.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (PanEuropean)*

I also have noticed that the detailed zoom function needs to be set at "1000 ft" (or less) before these POI will show up on the screen. I don't know if that is a fact or is mentioned in the manual, but I do know that seems to be true in my case. 
So as I'm driving down the interstate and I have "hotels" set as my POI, I have to zoom in to "1000 ft" before the icons will pop up on the screen. 
Does everyone else get these results??


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:00 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (dcowan699)*

Same with me, David - the POI symbols don't show at the wider (greater area) zoom levels. I think that's pretty common design for automotive GPS units.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (spockcat)*

This Phaeton owner needs "Fitness Centers" as a POI instead of a restaurant.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (CSh2oboy)*

Here is a little list that will help you to decode what the different symbols mean. For example, an icon with a Euro currency symbol - € - means an ATM. Every American knows that, right?








I have attached a file that contains this list in Adobe Acrobat PDF format, at 1200 dpi colour print resolution. If you want to print this list and keep it in your Phaeton, you will get much better results if you download the PDF, save the file, and print the PDF file, rather than saving the picture, which is only 150 dpi resolution. You can get the PDF file by clicking on the link that appears at the bottom of the picture.
Michael
*Phaeton Navigation Icon Decoder*


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (PanEuropean)*

I did see the little black dot in a circle and I drove to a couple of them and the represented police stations. I know that there is a symbol for police specifically but every black dot on mine has been a police headquarters.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (CSh2oboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSh2oboy* »_...every black dot on mine has been a police headquarters.

Hi Chris:
That might just be coincidental with the urban settlement pattern of the region of the country you live in - in other words, when the towns were formed, the predecessor of today's police (town sheriff?) was located at the center of the town.
In France, the town center symbol usually coincides with the location of the _Mairie_, which is the town hall. In Switzerland, it usually coincides with the town water trough or town square.
Michael


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: detail on my Navigation (PanEuropean)*

funny a couple of times i seen it around a bridge or tunnel so I though it meant overpass, bridges or tunnels. coincidence?
maybe i will check since I live right downtown and 1 block away from city hall.


----------

